

Alan Kay's Reading List - da02
http://www.listsofbests.com/list/111411-alan-kay-s-reading-list

======
jdale27
A bit of context (the posted link is not the original source):

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?AlanKaysReadingList>

<http://www.squeakland.org/resources/books/readingList.jsp>

~~~
da02
Thanks. Your links are much better than the one I posted.

